# TiVo Preimer XL with replacement hard drive can't get through guided setup



## apparition6 (Nov 28, 2019)

I've got a TiVo Preimer XL 7480000 which started to have intermittent booting problems, artifacts during video playback/live TV, and failure to record some scheduled shows. Thinking the hard drive is most likely the problem based on reading the forums, I'm trying to replace the drive. Using a newly purchased Western Digital Red 5400 rpm 2Tb drive.

I started by doing a truncated backup and quick restore from the original drive to the new one using dvrbars. That procedure resulted in a welcome screen boot loop with the new drive. Did not try any kickstart codes here. Thinking my image was bad due to failing hard drive, I asked for a clean image, and Greg provided (thank you!).

I then used dvrbars to do a quick restore of the known good image to the new drive. No expansion to the full 2TB yet, just the original image. It boots, but now there is a new problem. Every time the TiVo boots, it asks me to do the guided setup, and every time it reboots after appearing to download something from TiVo servers and reaching the "loading info" step.

I've tried kickstart codes 57, 58, and 76543210 clean and delete, with no change in the TiVo behavior with the clean image.

Would appreciate advice to get the new drive working. My original drive has not quite failed yet, as it passes quick smart check in WD diagnostics, so I was thinking of trying to directly copying a full image to the new drive with msftools, dvrbars, or dd_rescue. Im worried about stressing the old drive, though, by copying the full image.

Sounds like my issue is very similar (identical?) To this thread.

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Sounds like the upgrade to the latest version of software is failing. Normally it will make you run Guided Setup, install the upgrade, and go right back into GS for a second time. You can see what version it's running by pressing the Info button on the remote in the first screen in GS.

I would run the full write zeros test in WD diagnostics and follow that with the long read test to make sure that the new drive is okay, then start over from installing the clean image.


----------



## apparition6 (Nov 28, 2019)

Thanks very much for the advice. I did the full erase on the new drive and then did a full restore of the good image, but I'm getting the same results. Confirmed that the software version did not update by pressing info button. After that I did run the long test which did not report any errors, so it looks like the drive isn't bad.

Is there a later image for this model with more up to date software? Perhaps the latest update from TiVo can't patch a version this old? If not, I'll probably try to use dd_rescue to copy directly front the old drive, unless folks have other suggestions.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

apparition6 said:


> Thanks very much for the advice. I did the full erase on the new drive and then did a full restore of the good image, but I'm getting the same results. Confirmed that the software version did not update by pressing info button. After that I did run the long test which did not report any errors, so it looks like the drive isn't bad.
> 
> Is there a later image for this model with more up to date software? Perhaps the latest update from TiVo can't patch a version this old? If not, I'll probably try to use dd_rescue to copy directly front the old drive, unless folks have other suggestions.


How do you have it connected to the internet?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

apparition6 said:


> Is there a later image for this model with more up to date software?


What version is it on now?


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

ggieseke said:


> What version is it on now?


I cannot speak for the other posters but as you probably know they recently released a software update for TE3 (which would include all Premieres I guess). It ends with a "b", other part of the number is the same. I wonder if this is causing the problems. My Premieres are fine, all downloaded and installed the "b" update, but after reading these posts I will NOT be running any guided setups............ Or if I did would copy/clone the drives first, that should work for Premiere backups since no flash drive.

Actually the software number after the update is 20.7.4b RC3-746-2-746. The small "b" is all that changed as far as I know. My Premieres were current when the update was released, I have not done any guided setups or clear and delete everythings in a long time. Tivo has not done much with TE3 in quite awhile, I wonder if they tested this update with Premieres?


----------



## apparition6 (Nov 28, 2019)

The version which was unable to complete the guided setup was 20.4.1, the image downloaded from dropbox.

Some good news, though. I realized that I was using an outdated version of DVRBars (6 instead of 7). Once I switched to 7, I was able to successfully make a truncated backup and restore it to the new drive. That image was version 20.7.4b.RC3-748-2-748.

So, while my problem is solved, I think there is an issue which prevents the dropbox 20.4.1 image from updating, at least for my 748.

Because of that, I did a clear and delete everything to make a clean 20.7.4b.RC3-748-2-748 image. I did not test if it could successfully complete guided setup (oversite on my part) but I could make it available for others to try who are having this problem. It did come from a drive with two bad sectors, though, so I can't guarantee it's perfect. Things seemed to be working fine, including a guide data update, before the clear and delete everything. Let me know if this image is useful to the community.


----------



## jhill1977 (Feb 19, 2007)

I'm seeing the exact issue on a relative's Premiere XL4. After replacing a failed hard drive and re-imaging from the Dropbox link, the TiVo doesn't appear to want to upgrade successfully past 20.4.1

Might anyone have a newer TCD758250 image I could try ?


----------



## deelitlguy (May 5, 2021)

Please help! I'm stuck in the S02 loop as well. Premiere XL (TCD748000) rehab project. Brand new 6TB WD Purple drive installed. Used DVRBars to do a full restore of ggieseke's 20.7.4b.RC3-4TB image on the new drive (thanks again!) and MFStools to expand to 6TB. Everything was going smoothly until Guided Setup - it connects and downloads fine, but then errors out with a S02 every time it gets to 99% on the install step. Tried a 57 GSOD kickstart - no errors, just eventually rebooted. Anybody have a suggestion? Did I noob-miss something obvious? I'm stumped.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

deelitlguy said:


> Please help! I'm stuck in the S02 loop as well. Premiere XL (TCD748000) rehab project. Brand new 6TB WD Purple drive installed. Used DVRBars to do a full restore of ggieseke's 20.7.4b.RC3-4TB image on the new drive (thanks again!) and MFStools to expand to 6TB. Everything was going smoothly until Guided Setup - it connects and downloads fine, but then errors out with a S02 every time it gets to 99% on the install step. Tried a 57 GSOD kickstart - no errors, just eventually rebooted. Anybody have a suggestion? Did I noob-miss something obvious? I'm stumped.


Restore ggieseke image to the drive. Do a complete guided setup and connect to the TiVo servers several time to ensure good communication between your unit and the TiVo. Then expand the drive to 6 TB and force a couple of connections between TiVo and the servers to make sure there is good communication.

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## deelitlguy (May 5, 2021)

jmbach said:


> Restore ggieseke image to the drive. Do a complete guided setup and connect to the TiVo servers several time to ensure good communication between your unit and the TiVo. Then expand the drive to 6 TB and force a couple of connections between TiVo and the servers to make sure there is good communication.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


Thanks! Do I need to wipe the hard drive before restoring ggieseke's image, or will DVRBars do that as part of the full restore?


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

deelitlguy said:


> Thanks! Do I need to wipe the hard drive before restoring ggieseke's image, or will DVRBars do that as part of the full restore?


You should be able to just restore the image and go.

If you are still having problems, would erase the entire drive.

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## deelitlguy (May 5, 2021)

jmbach said:


> You should be able to just restore the image and go.
> 
> If you are still having problems, would erase the entire drive.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


Well... I did a Full Restore of the 4TB image using DVRBars, and then popped it back in the Tivo. I'm still getting the S02 error on initial setup. Tried KS56 and KS57, still getting the S02. Came across a thread from Tivo saying the fix for a S02 error is to disconnect from the network and let the box run for 2-3 days (apparently, to sort itself out) and then reconnect. Anyone have any experience with that method? Would it only apply to boxes that have already successfully completed an initial setup? I guess the only other option is to erase the entire drive - if so, could anyone please tell me how to do that?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

deelitlguy said:


> Well... I did a Full Restore of the 4TB image using DVRBars, and then popped it back in the Tivo. I'm still getting the S02 error on initial setup. Tried KS56 and KS57, still getting the S02. Came across a thread from Tivo saying the fix for a S02 error is to disconnect from the network and let the box run for 2-3 days (apparently, to sort itself out) and then reconnect. Anyone have any experience with that method? Would it only apply to boxes that have already successfully completed an initial setup? I guess the only other option is to erase the entire drive - if so, could anyone please tell me how to do that?


Try letting it sit for a few days with the network CONNECTED, the reboot the TiVo. It should download the update to the latest version during that time and the reboot will install it.


----------



## deelitlguy (May 5, 2021)

ggieseke said:


> Try letting it sit for a few days with the network CONNECTED, the reboot the TiVo. It should download the update to the latest version during that time and the reboot will install it.


I'll give that a try, thanks! One last question - if this doesn't work, and I use WD Data Lifeguard to wipe the drive and start over, is there a difference in DVRBars between the Quick and Full Restore? I know Quick Restore completes MUCH faster, but is there a benefit to giving it the time to do a Full Restore? Really appreciate all the help


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

deelitlguy said:


> I'll give that a try, thanks! One last question - if this doesn't work, and I use WD Data Lifeguard to wipe the drive and start over, is there a difference in DVRBars between the Quick and Full Restore? I know Quick Restore completes MUCH faster, but is there a benefit to giving it the time to do a Full Restore? Really appreciate all the help


If you have already tested the drive with DLD just use the Quick Restore.


----------

